# Lost KVIE 6 (PBS) in Sacramento, CA?



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I recently set up an outdoor OTA antenna. This morning I woke up and it seems that I've lost the ability to tune KVIE 6 in Sacramento, CA...

I'm using the ATSC tuner built into my DirecTV HR-20 receiver. My receiver shows 97% signal but when I try to tune it, I get an error. I've tried reseting the receiver a few times with no luck.

Anyone else having a problem tunning KVIE?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Probably a station problem - have you contacted them?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Probably a station problem - have you contacted them?


Nice Avatar Jim! Is that your OTA antenna? 

I sent them an email tonight... Hopefully I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## RON2569 (May 3, 2005)

Iam on Dish 622 in Sac and my OTA is down on KVIE


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

RON2569 said:


> Iam on Dish 622 in Sac and my OTA is down on KVIE


Thanks Ron, problem solved. I guess KVIE is having some kind of issue.

As a matter of curiosity, are you still seeing signal from them?


----------



## RON2569 (May 3, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Thanks Ron, problem solved. I guess KVIE is having some kind of issue.
> 
> As a matter of curiosity, are you still seeing signal from them?


R E
Both 6.01 and 6.02 have good sigs 6.02 is off air

Ron


----------

